# UK Soap and Drama Discussion > Hollyoaks > General >  Late Night Hollyoaks

## Bryan

What did everyone make of it last night? 

Total pap if you ask me!  :Thumbsdown:  Are we supposed to be impressed by the Hollyoaks cast swearing and shagging around?  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------


## Abbie

Well I liked it, I mean yeah ok nothing really happened, but it was only the first episode and like and introduction to the week

----------


## lizann

Why isnt John Paul with Craig in Scotland?

I liked the bits with the Fisher Family

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I loved the Fisher family stuff, especially that cheryl!

----------


## Abbie

I cant stand Josh!!!!

----------


## Kirsty :]

I find it weird how they're all swearing and that. 
Josh especially.. totally out of character from 6.30 Hollyoaks lol
Still, I'm enjoying it  :Smile:

----------


## Abbie

Lol yeah, I think for some of it im like yay! finally they are swearing and they are more relaxed! But from Josh its just werid

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i like how they have shown the fishers in their true habitat, where they came from b4 chester.

But josh has done a total 180, they have made him horrible he would never treat the girls like that

I did like the stuff with sarah, zoe and nancy on the first night, finding out a little about her past too

----------


## lizann

Give the Fisher family their own spin off - best part of late night oaks 

I dont even care what happens to Steph, Tom and Craig or the others completely agree about the change in Josh - horrible  :Thumbsdown:

----------


## Bad Wolf

does anyone else feel that with the episodes it just feels like we are treading water- they are saving all the good stuff for the end of the week

the fishers have been the best part of the whole thing- cheryl (and kris and the other girl) dancing to be*witched was brilliant

i cant wait for the wedding and kris's rendition of use somebody- its a brilliant song

----------


## Bad Wolf

let ma fisher move to the village!!!

----------


## *-Rooney-*

wonder what she will think of mercy, and cant wait to see her reaction when she finds out about the HIV - thats if malachy gets around to teling her

----------


## Bad Wolf

apparently mercy announces it to the whole village

----------


## Bad Wolf

sorry but that was the biggest load of pap i have ever seen even by hollyoaks standards- what happened to the big fight????!!!!!! all that happened was someone went a bit mad with the fake blood and niall jumped off a cliff!

----------


## StarsOfCCTV

Doesn't look like I am missing much.  :Lol:  I will still have to catchup to see what you guys are all talking about though.  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## *-Rooney-*

loving the fishers though

whats cheryl like, talking about how she is on atkins while shes eating crisps lol

"diets don't agree with me" lol

----------


## Florijo

I preferred what happened to some lame big fight. Once Niall knew Steph didn't love him, he didn't care anymore so he just ended it. I thought it was quite tragic and more effective than some big fight where he goes over.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i quite enjoyed it, sure it isnt as great as some of the late night episodes "oaks " have done such as leap of faith, but i am enjoying it and cant wait until tonights episode, to see what happens with the fishers and mercedes

----------


## Abbie

> I preferred what happened to some lame big fight. Once Niall knew Steph didn't love him, he didn't care anymore so he just ended it. I thought it was quite tragic and more effective than some big fight where he goes over.


Same here  :Smile: 
I liked the whole hollyoaks later in the end
The stuff with steph and Niall was really tragic and then on the way home when steph explained why she couldnt tell tom yet  :Crying:  It had me in tears, I loe steph I really do think shes amazing

 :Lol:  Loved all the fisher stuff, so glad they got married

----------


## Bryan

it worked out well in the end, by the end of the week it was sad to see it go.

i think there's a niche in the market for a late night soap opera to be honest. suprised one of the channels isn't working on one.

----------


## Abbie

> i think there's a niche in the market for a late night soap opera to be honest. suprised one of the channels isn't working on one.


Yeah I think it would be really good

When was the last time hollyoaks did a late night one?

----------


## *-Rooney-*

i think the last late night one was when mel, andy, sam and ob were in and they were in blackpool, about the drug rape.

andy ended up dying because he got a wooden spike thru him

----------


## Abbie

> andy ended up dying because he got a wooden spike thru him


Yeah I thought that was it, that was horrible and so graphic, it was nice to see that this it wasnt, cos it doesnt always have tp be like that

----------


## lizann

RIP Niall 

What a crap ending for a great villian  :Thumbsdown:  

Loving the Fisher family and their friends in Belfast

----------


## Abbie

I think it was a good ending cos I wasnt expecting it

----------


## Bryan

there hasnt been one in ages

I've started watching Hollyoaks since the dog in the pond fire, 2006, and they haven't had one since then.

----------


## *-Rooney-*

> I think it was a good ending cos I wasnt expecting it


yeah i know what you mean i thought there was going to be a fight on the top of the cliff with niall and craig resulting in one being thrown over - which is totelly predictable. I liked the late editions, i know others were dissappoointed but that is because hollyoaks have excelled before in the previous late night editions

----------


## Abbie

> Originally Posted by Abbie
> 
> 
> I think it was a good ending cos I wasnt expecting it
> 
> 
> yeah i know what you mean i thought there was going to be a fight on the top of the cliff with niall and craig resulting in one being thrown over - which is totelly predictable. I liked the late editions, i know others were dissappoointed but that is because hollyoaks have excelled before in the previous late night editions


Yeah I liked it I mean there all dont have to be like the ones before
I liked the contrasting side between steph, craig and tom being happy to the whole niall things
To the fishers, which I loved  :Rotfl:  

The josh thing was pants though!

----------


## Florijo

Hollyoaks has stuffed up royally.

  Spoiler:    In tonights E4 they had Calvin say that Niall drowned? Er how it that even possible considering he jumped onto a pile of rocks???   

Have the monkeys been at the typewriter again cos the scriptwriters clearly can't remember what happened?

----------


## Bad Wolf

i notied that!!  should have said, fell off a big cliff!!

----------


## Abbie

:Lol:  I thought that!!!!

----------


## di marco

i quite liked these epis. the start of the week was a bit slow but it got really good towards the end. i liked how niall died, it was better than craig pushing him over and i think it showed that although niall was truely evil and it doesnt excuse what he did, he was messed up. all the fisher scenes were really good, i really enjoyed watching them. didnt really like the stuff with the band though, sort of ruined it for me

----------


## di marco

> Hollyoaks has stuffed up royally.
> 
>   Spoiler:    In tonights E4 they had Calvin say that Niall drowned? Er how it that even possible considering he jumped onto a pile of rocks???   
> 
> Have the monkeys been at the typewriter again cos the scriptwriters clearly can't remember what happened?


i didnt even notice that lol!

----------

